# New guy with things that have been in my attic



## 1Ogletree (May 28, 2013)

Hey y'all! This is my first post here. I have a few bottles and such that have been in the attic of my garage since I married in 92'. I almost forgot what was in the box. I'm a plumber and have crawled under a few houses in my day so I have a few fruits to show. I have zero idea what I have but I'll start with this Murine bottle that is unopened and still has some product in it.


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 28, 2013)

Here's another that shows some of the goods in the box


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 28, 2013)

One more


----------



## deenodean (May 28, 2013)

Welcome 10gletree! nice find you got there. 
 Now we are all waiting for the other goods you have...pictures please !!


----------



## beendiggin (May 28, 2013)

Looks like the Murine is from the 1940's or so.


----------



## sandchip (May 29, 2013)

I like the lettering on the label and box.  Welcome and let's see more!


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

OK here they come. took pix last night. Please tell me what I have as I'm neeew. I've been nosing around other web sources as well trying to learn what's what. That said here we go..
 A couple of Ball Masons


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

Next up are some sodas Try Me's, Nesbit's of California, 7Up top broke @ some point, RC


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

The one on the left IDK 2 piece mold, Henry Kuck Savannah, Ga., Liquid Ozone, Lea and Perrin's J32DS on the bottom and the soda or seltzer or what ever..


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

Ozone and Lea & Perrin's


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

Henry Kuck


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

I think they are all medicines but HELP!


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

Bottoms of the 3 left ones


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

bottoms of the 3 rights..absorbine JR is on the left


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

I. Minor & Co 
 Druggists
 New York


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

Dr. J Morgridce
 Bridgeton NJ

 That's a red light..tried to create contrast


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

that's a tough last name


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

Absorine Jr and friends


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

cute little guys


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

Little guys bottoms....no comments lol


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

A. Bauer's. I think it's a Mustard. I'm guessing 20's?


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

I like the bubbles


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

A few more groups. I think a canning jar, Brookfield 8 insulator, a ketchup Jar?, and a whoknows!


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

Bottom of the Safety valve jar


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

Brookfield 8


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

IDK for sure but a 3 piece mold on this one I think, as there are no seams on the sides of the body. It's the one to the right of my assumed ketchup


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

Mixed bag. the little guy on the left still has some cork in it and the glass is very ripply.


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

here's the bottoms of the left group


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

Last one for today! I some some small medical types and an interesting blue spiral twist perfume I think. it's been in the family for ever but may be nothing. It's about 10" tall with a blue glass stopper. tease tease 
 Thanks in advance for helping me out y'all!! %^)


----------



## appliedlips (May 29, 2013)

The Bridgeton NJ medicine and the Henry Kuck are both very nice. Nice finds and welcome


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Applied! I saw one like my Bridgeton on on the Corning Website. Thanks for looking


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 29, 2013)

I got a Henry Kuck around here somewhere just like yours. Nice dark green


----------



## sandchip (May 29, 2013)

All those pontils are nice finds.


----------



## jays emporium (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the good pictures.  The Henry Kuck and Bridgeton, NJ bottles are by far the best of the group.  Interesting that you have bottles dating from 1850 to 1940 in the same group.  That is quite a range.


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 30, 2013)

Thanks Sandchip. I'm new to learning. are you talking about those little tiny ones as well as the Bridgeton NJ? Thank you for any directions


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 30, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  jays emporium
> 
> Thanks for all the good pictures.Â  The Henry Kuck and Bridgeton, NJ bottles are by far the best of the group.Â  Interesting that you have bottles dating from 1850 to 1940 in the same group.Â  That is quite a range.


 
 Thank you Jay, every thing that i have was just from crawling around doing my job. How old would you say the Kuck and the Bridgeton are? "


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 30, 2013)

My opinion, which means nothing , is you got a collection from a previous digger. There are a couple that may be worth keeping but for the most part they are leftovers.
 The soda and maybe the drugstore bottles, depending on town and condition are worth looking into.


----------

